# Bedtime Juices



## The Golf (23/7/14)

Ok so I understand that nic levels affect sleep, proven by others and myself having resently vaped 12mg for the day into the night and sleeping really badly, Dropping down to 6 or even 9mg and sleeping better.

So the question is what flavours are we vaping and also are most of us dropping nic levels later at night?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

Menthol Ice Zero or 6mg...


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Same nic content all day - just increased my night cap volume for a good sleep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

I vape mostly 18mg, sometimes 12mg all day, vaping the same while lying in bed, I sleep just fine

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I vape mostly 18mg, sometimes 12mg all day, vaping the same while lying in bed, I sleep just fine


 
Agreed

I vape 12mg all day and have no problem sleeping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Golf (23/7/14)

to be honest i vape 9mg on the regular and never had a problem, the popo began when i got some 12mg juice. im back on 9 again and sleeping like a 4 year old baby.


----------



## NickT (23/7/14)

Last nights bedtime juice was VE pink spot from a Kayfun that decided it was going to hemorrhage the juice all over the blanket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

I vape 12mg and use my espresso machine all the time, sleep is overrated anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (23/7/14)

i vape 9mg all day and night

the only problems i have with sleeping is my 6 month old baby LOL

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/7/14)

I dropped down from 9mg to 6mg as my ADV strength and actually find that I am more tired in the morning than usual.

Its weird, but then again I vape 6mg and drip 12mg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

if u have issues sleeping cos of the Nicotine content, drink some Allergex before bed.


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

In the beginning of my vape journey I also raised the question. I had trouble going to sleep. I dropped nic to 12mg and was fine. However, I sometimes drip bobas 18mg in an evil subohm setup late evening. And I am fine, falling asleep easily. Maybe because I am nowadays more used to vaping, who knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mando (2/8/17)

Wow the nic content here is super high. You peeps must have seriously potent chest hairs by now lol. I vape 1mg or 0mg now. Down from 3mg. And i hardly sleep lol

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

Mando said:


> Wow the nic content here is super high. You peeps must have seriously potent chest hairs by now lol. I vape 1mg or 0mg now. Down from 3mg. And i hardly sleep lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


lol, the last post here was in July 2014, back in the 10-15W days 

I'm down to mostly 6mg, 3mg in the big power machines. Still have a MTL device or two running 12-18mg for the slow days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/8/17)

18mg for me on MTL
12mg on low power restricted lung hits
I can do 6mg on the bigger airflow setups with a bit more power but I need 9mg
Wish more juices were available in 9 and 12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mando (2/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, the last post here was in July 2014, back in the 10-15W days
> 
> I'm down to mostly 6mg, 3mg in the big power machines. Still have a MTL device or two running 12-18mg for the slow days


Looooool. Talk about revival! Tapatalk going crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (3/8/17)

Silver said:


> 18mg for me on MTL
> 12mg on low power restricted lung hits
> I can do 6mg on the bigger airflow setups with a bit more power but I need 9mg
> Wish more juices were available in 9 and 12mg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/8/17)

Personally my bedtime juice is a glass of vodka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (3/8/17)

Bedtime Juices ---- I'm not going there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

